# 2014 impending kids at Dollys Acre



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been a bit pre-occupied lately and realized that I will have babies coming soon and wanted to share with you all 
Dollys Acre BTC Maggie Mae was not intended to be bred to kid this early... she and Boris must have had a date that I did not see  I intended her to be bred with Ol Country 38 Murphy in mid December for her to kid out at 15 months so I hope that her delivering just shy of her 1st birthday is ok for her. Maggie will be the first here with my herd name to freshen, she is polled and Boris is polled AND BOTH of Maggies parents are polled so there goes the common thinking that breeding polled to polled creates sterile kids  Maggie has proved that wrong.
My best guess with a due date with her is within the next 2 weeks  I hate guessing 
These pics are from a week ago, since then she has been losing her plug and has dropped, backside is more swollen too. her udder is one I am excited to see full, her dam has a gorgeous blended fore and her sires dam has capacity and rear height.

Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady was bred with Zanzabeez ZSR Burnt to a Crisp, and due to freshen for the first time on February 11 at 23 months old. She is very long, deep bodied and it amazes me at how well she has grown despite being the smallest of quads 

Binkey is on her 8th freshening, I haven't gotten any good pics of her  She is bred to Gibson Farm FL Boris and due 2/16 she gave me triplets last year but I'm still unsure what she may give up this time  She's pictured with her 2012 daughter Maggie.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Exciting liz!! Can't wait to see the babies....where are the daddy's?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How exciting Liz!  can't wait to see your cute kids!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Foxy is bred with Zanzabeez ZSR Burnt to a Crisp and Binkey and Maggie are bred to Gibson Farm FL Boris..... My boys are never co-operative for pics  Crispy and Boris are both polled.... and Boris is just 8 months old so I will get to see his first kids pretty soon.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww....you mean that lil guy did his job?? He seems so ....well.._young_...:lol: Guess I am putting too much human thinking on goats again


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks good, Liz! And Maggie Mae looks to be good size, even though she is younger... Looks like she'll be fine, size-wise...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for those encouraging words Tina :hug:

I try to breed according to age and maturity level but had planned to breed Maggie later... even though she weighed in at 50lbs in November and is the same height as her dam, actually a bit taller than her dam 

And yes... the young man did his job well, the mini breeds seem to be mature much earlier than they should! 

Oh and these will be the first kids ever expected to inherit blue eyes here.... I purchased Boris because of his milk genetics and polled status, not because of his BE  His dam, Gods Love Farm H Allie has a wonderful udder :drool:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It'll be nice to see how his kids turn out...will you be retaining any?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have any plans to retain kids at this time... with my work hours and the time I have to properly care for those I currently have, it wouldn't be fair to them keep any


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Maggie's belly has dropped significantly, her udder hasn't changed yet though. She has this little dimple on her vulva that recently appeared, the rest of the area is fluffy and poofy but this dimple is new, I'm sure it's always been there but I'm just a nervous wreck with not having a due date for her that I've been a fanatic about checking her for changes hoping to be able to be with her when the time comes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will kid during the day on a day off for you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like she is getting closer!! Good luck! Thinking pink and happy kidding!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Each of the 3 girls got their CD/T booster today. Amazingly, Maggie Mae was the only one who didn't fidget around!

I'm really praying for twins for her but the way her belly has dropped, I'm hoping that if it is a single it's not a monster with a big head!
Binkey I'm thinking twins and Foxy likely has at least triplets  doelings would be very nice to have as I had 4 does and 3 bucks from 2 does last year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:kidred::kidred: Thinking twins and pink


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're looking good! :thumb: Can't wait to see babies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had goats since 2000 when I brought home my first Pygerian doeling Bootsie, since I started breeding in 2002 I've had 8 FF, Maggie and Foxy included and I still get anxious and nervous with each  At least with my girls who have freshened before they give me more than subtle signs when they're ready!
I'll be at my wits end with Foxy and Binkey as they each hit 145 days five days apart and I'd really like to be able to take off work to be here with them but taking off 10 days isn't feasible at all


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are all beautiful Liz  
Prayers all goes well for your does :hug:


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

liz said:


> Each of the 3 girls got their CD/T booster today. Amazingly, Maggie Mae was the only one who didn't fidget around!
> 
> I'm really praying for twins for her but the way her belly has dropped, I'm hoping that if it is a single it's not a monster with a big head!
> Binkey I'm thinking twins and Foxy likely has at least triplets  doelings would be very nice to have as I had 4 does and 3 bucks from 2 does last year.


think that you had a better year than us! we had 10 bucklings and only 4 doelings from 6 does last year...talk about a buck year!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Today IS THE DAY for Maggie Mae!! She's contracting regular and being a FF I pray that all goes well.

I went out after my hubby left for work at 5 and noticed that one side of her udder was fuller and ligs very low...lower than before because I checked them everyday and handled her udder as well, definate difference going on  I came back inside and went back to sleep for 2 hours and heard Boris hollering which he NEVER does mid morning,he was yelling because Maggie was, anyhow saw on camera that Maggie was standing almost hunched with her tail straight up and went to check, other than the contractions, theres no show yet and she's eating hay like it's gonna disappear... her mom Binkey does the same during labor  At least I'm off work today and it's at least in the double digits with a high of 12 expected. Will be heading out to freshen up water buckets and check progress soon. She's in the big area yet with her mom and Foxy, I won't move her to the kidding stall until she's ready, don't want to stress her with separation too soon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh exciting!! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That was FAST! We have our first :kidred: here at Dollys Acre. A blue eyed, polled buckskin just like her sire


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Pics!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pics are in the birth announcements


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady is due at 145 days in 5 days and I managed to get off work for those few days and pray that she delivers between the afternoon of the 11th and 14th

Still some filling to do with her udder and she is very deep, and hopefully hiding twins
Binkey is just beginning to make her udder and she's due the 16th and I really will be surprised if she gives twins.

Maggies baby girl Dollys Acre BR Jazmine is a week old and weighs in at 6lbs 9 oz and is already standing up at the hay rack with her mama  Will need to get a new pic up of her, she's a beauty


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds exciting. Hopefully she goes on time.


----------

